# What lighting configuration would achieve a gloss finish?



## Isobella (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

I found a couple of amazing portrait shots and have been wondering how to get the light so shiney/glossy and with such a narrow, controlled light?

50 Best Success Quotes of All Time : Under30CEO (The Richard Branson head shot)

(from David Yellen, People 1 « David Yellen Photography who also has the most stunning pic of samuel l jackson in his portfolio, similar lighting)

Any tips welcome.
Cheers.


----------



## Samerr9 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is acheived in photoshop more than in lighting! I don't really know how exactly but you will never get it straight out of the camera this way!


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2012)

Both photos are done with lighting with light modifiers attached.

Snoots are used to make a very narrow beam of light.

The Branson image was made using several lights, including at least 1 light on the background.

The second image looks to have been made with a single light very close to, but above the lens axis. Look at the shadow cast by his nose. The light is a bit higher than his nose and just slightly camera left. The Sun is low and behind him, so he is back lit.
Note the shadow edges. They give an indication of how big the light modifier was. The softer or more diffuse the shadow edges, the bigger the light modifier.


----------

